# Simple Home and Field Cooking



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Spanish Chickpea Country Soup.
1- Large can peas.(wash)
1-Chicken Stock(low salt)2-3 cups per person
1-Small bag of baby carrots,1 small bag of spinach or collard greens
1 or 2 cups of dry potato or shredded one to make it thick
Fresh pork, Chicken, Lamb,
Salt, Pepper(to taste) Spanish Paprika(important),a few hot pepper flakes.
Before going to bed I cook this hearty soup in my slow cooker over night, or in my heavy clay pot, salt added to tasted, I always finish it by adding a beer to it, pares well with a good bread and wine.
Quick Enchiladas.
Flour Tortillas, can of enchilada sauce, cooked and shredded(no salt added)pork, chicken, turkey, refried beans, sharp cheese.
In a rectangular baking dish coated with oil, fill tortillas with meat/beans
roll, pour sauce over and sprinkle cheese and fajita mix or chili powder for more tasted if desired, baked till bobbly in a oven,bbq,or Dutch oven, adding hot peppers, sauces is up to you, served with your favor drink.
Stuff Pork.
Pork loin or any boneless piece of pork stuff with dry Spanish sausages,best;or any good sausage without the Hog Casings, freezing the sausage will make it easier to stuff. Coat meat lightly with rock salt, brown/sear the meat first and roast in a Dutch oven in low heat,bbq,slow cooker till 170*.
Quick Dessert.
Can apple, frozen pie crust over fruit, squared baking dish,oven,vanilla ice cream,done.This can also be baked in a Dutch oven with fresh fruit and biscuits over it.
I have made this recipes many times over, I`m making the enchiladas right now, kid's loved it, they are simple and with few ingredients.
Enjoy.: cheers:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

In a ammo can place a whole chicken, rabbit, squirel, possum or any other road kill, cut up. Throw in a handful of rice and any vegetables you happen to have plus some salt and pepper if you have it. Simmer over fire for 2 - 4 hours. Make sure you remove the rubber gasket from the ammo can before cooking in it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Why not just use a 2 quart pressure cooker?
They're actually cheaper than an ammo can lately and your meat won't be green.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

It is only green the first time. Always eat at night so you won't notice.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pass.I'm more apt to carry a pressure cooker than an ammo can these days anyway. LOL
Good trick though, my uncle bakes bread in a 40MM box.


----------

